

Mozilla, Microsoft reps argue over the future of web scripting - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071102-major-stakeholders-argue-about-the-future-of-web-scripting.html

======
michaelneale
Frankly I trust adobe and mozilla 10^100 times more then Microsoft. The last
time MS got any sort of browser majority look at the stagnation and problems
that we got lumped with (only just coming out of now). Also I don't think
Brendan is a "rep" of the same caliber as whatever random shill microsoft
allocates to the project.

Me bitter? nah. Realist.

